# When to re-home when aggression gets worse



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a 15 month old intact male. The breeder has already stated they no longer use his dad because they have had problems with his offspring. He is food/dog/people aggressive. Initially he would only growl at me and show his death if I touched him while he was eating. Recently he has started to turn towards me and snap at me. Me and my wife have pretty much decided we cannot have a large aggressive dog around our small children. The breeder has agreed to replace him with a new pup but I want to see if I can find a new home with an experienced dog owner that can deal and treat aggressive behavior. Any suggestions? If I don't rehome him he will likely be put down which I do not want. Please help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Understand that it will be very difficult, and even more unlikely that you will find someone that will be willing or able to take on this dog. 
There are a few other options, including sanctuaries, but be aware the most realistic one may be euthanasia.

Usually I would say to hire a behaviorist or a trainer and work with him, but there's kids thrown into the mix here.

In the meantime, feed him in a crate at least.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

You can contact rescues in your area for help with rehoming but the aggression is going to be a problem. It's good that the breeder recognized this problem and isn't using that sire anymore but for your problem it won't help. If you can't rehome him, I would advise giving him back to the breeder but before getting another puppy, find out the lines the pup is bred from.Your breeder sounds like a credible breeder since they have ruled out rebreeding with this particular sire and it is possible they may be able to do something other than euthanasia but it would be a long hard road. In the mean time, feed the dog in the crate and NILIF for everything else. I know you must have built up some emotion toward this dog after having him for so long but you have to decide the best thing for children in your home. Good luck.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

pyratemom said:


> You can contact rescues in your area for help with rehoming but the aggression is going to be a problem. It's good that the breeder recognized this problem and isn't using that sire anymore but for your problem it won't help. If you can't rehome him, I would advise giving him back to the breeder but before getting another puppy, find out the lines the pup is bred from.Your breeder sounds like a credible breeder since they have ruled out rebreeding with this particular sire and it is possible they may be able to do something other than euthanasia but it would be a long hard road. In the mean time, feed the dog in the crate and NILIF for everything else. I know you must have built up some emotion toward this dog after having him for so long but you have to decide the best thing for children in your home. Good luck.


It is very hard for us to put him down without at least exploring other options. You are right.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

How much training has this puppy had? Obviously you have to put the safety of your family first, but sometimes it's not an aggression problem, it's a training and handling problem - this makes all the difference when searching for a new home. JMO, but maybe it's not as bad as you think? Not knocking you at all, please don't take offense from my post


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Blanketback said:


> How much training has this puppy had? Obviously you have to put the safety of your family first, but sometimes it's not an aggression problem, it's a training and handling problem - this makes all the difference when searching for a new home. JMO, but maybe it's not as bad as you think? Not knocking you at all, please don't take offense from my post


No offense taken at all. Hr has been to a basic obedience class (where he growled and snapped at the instructor) other than that I've done training with him at home on simple things. He has been to doggy day cares to socialize. But the fact that the breeder is having issues and complaints about his siblings kinda leads me to believe its more than a training issue. But I am not an expert by any means.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for not taking it the wrong way. As far as the dog aggression goes, I wonder if your pup had a bad experience at the doggie day care? I've seen dogs grow up to be terrible with other dogs because of this. I also wonder why he acted that way to the instructor, as in what was going on at the time? Not knocking the trainer either, but curious about the situation. And I'm not an expert either, so anything I say is just from what I've observed with other dogs. But some dogs really need to have structure and discipline in their lives, or they'll act out otherwise. Is your dog good with basic OB, knowing and following commands?


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Blanketback said:


> Thanks for not taking it the wrong way. As far as the dog aggression goes, I wonder if your pup had a bad experience at the doggie day care? I've seen dogs grow up to be terrible with other dogs because of this. I also wonder why he acted that way to the instructor, as in what was going on at the time? Not knocking the trainer either, but curious about the situation. And I'm not an expert either, so anything I say is just from what I've observed with other dogs. But some dogs really need to have structure and discipline in their lives, or they'll act out otherwise. Is your dog good with basic OB, knowing and following commands?


The instructor was just demonstrating how to do a sit command. And yes, he's great with basic commands and is very smart. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm. It sounds innocent enough, I wonder why he reacted that way? Was he spoiled as a young puppy? Again, not trying to insult you at all - but this I've seen too, where a spoiled dog will protest quite a bit when told to do something.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Blanketback said:


> Hmm. It sounds innocent enough, I wonder why he reacted that way? Was he spoiled as a young puppy? Again, not trying to insult you at all - but this I've seen too, where a spoiled dog will protest quite a bit when told to do something.


Not sure what you mean by spoiled but I would say no. He did have toys and he does eat quality kibble. We always done NILIF. he wasn't allowed on furniture or in our bed. I always led walks and I always entered/exited doors first. He never (that I know of) had a bad experience with a person or a dog. He can be looking out the front window, if some body walks by on the sidewalk he will growl. He's bitten my 10 year olds arm I don't think it was an aggressive bite but it did leave red marks. I wasn't in the room when it happened so I don't know exactly how it went down but my son says it was unprovoked. Could this behavior be "trained" out of him? I think so but I don't have the knowledge or money for that and quite frankly I didn't pay that much money for a dog my family can't fully enjoy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Has the breeder offered to take him back? If so, I think that would be in the best interest of everyone involved. The breeder sounds responsible, so they probably have resources to deal with an aggression issue.

If the breeder has not offered to take him back, ask them to. If they refuse, then your options are limited--IMO it is not responsible to "re-home" a dog with an aggression problem--this just passes on the problem to someone else and someone could get hurt. 

Personally, I don't tolerate biting dogs in my household, and I won't re-home one unless the person is very experienced and willing to take responsibility. Unfortunately, if you can't get to the bottom of the problem with a trainer or behaviorist, and the breeder won't take him back, you may have to consider euthanasia. It's a horrible choice to have to make, but a responsible one. I'm sorry you are going through this.  I know it's heartbreaking.

If you are considering keeping him and working on the problem, getting him neutered might help with the aggression.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Where are you located? Have him evaluated by an experienced gsd trainer. I know my trainer (Schutzhund) also has contacts with police departments and Prison's that can train dogs like this. May be an option for you.

Cheryl


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Renofan2 said:


> Where are you located? Have him evaluated by an experienced gsd trainer. I know my trainer (Schutzhund) also has contacts with police departments and Prison's that can train dogs like this. May be an option for you.
> 
> Cheryl


Wisconsin. Can you ask your trainer about these options?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Has the breeder offered to take him back? If so, I think that would be in the best interest of everyone involved. The breeder sounds responsible, so they probably have resources to deal with an aggression issue.
> 
> If the breeder has not offered to take him back, ask them to. If they refuse, then your options are limited--IMO it is not responsible to "re-home" a dog with an aggression problem--this just passes on the problem to someone else and someone could get hurt.
> 
> ...


They have offered to take him back but have stated if they deem him dangerous they will put him down.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi!
Sorry you are having this problem.
I have to agree with Freestep though. 

Since you've admitted that you do not have the knowledge or money to correct this with a trainer, I believe if the breeder will take him back, that may be your best option...especially with children in the home.

Best of luck.  Kat


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Having been bit pretty hard by a 12 month old WL/SL cross just last Friday I can weigh in with some thoughts! :shocked:

If I recall you got your dog from Royalair? If you trust them to make the right decision and you are not prepared to tackle the training and management yourself then I'd take their offer.

If you feel uncertain about that option and haven't done so already, take him to a trainer who is knowledgeable about GSDs (as mentioned above, preferably a SchH/protection trainer) who knows what makes these dogs tick for an evaluation. This way you'll get a hands on expert opinion that will help you decide and feel more comfortable with your decisions.

I really respect the fact that you are willing to take some extra steps to give your dog a chance at a good life! 




Jd414 said:


> They have offered to take him back but have stated if they deem him dangerous they will put him down.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Having been bit pretty hard by a 12 month old WL/SL cross just last Friday I can weigh in with some thoughts! :shocked:
> 
> If I recall you got your dog from Royalair? If you trust them to make the right decision and you are not prepared to tackle the training and management yourself then I'd take their offer.
> 
> ...


Yes you are correct. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Jd414 said:


> They have offered to take him back but have stated if they deem him dangerous they will put him down.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The breeder MAY NOT deem this dog dangerous and put him down. 
They may be able to train him. 
Or perhaps find a home for him with different people, maybe with someone that can give him the training he needs and possibly a job? 

 Kat


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Here is a list of schutzhund clubs in WI. My trainer is in PA, so if you were close I would have you contact him and drive out and have him evaluated. Most of the time, the aggression is dominance and can be corrected, however, I have seen a few dogs come in that were truly aggressive. In a few cases the dogs were used by Guards at Prisons as these dogs don't really have to interact with the public and the trainers were skilled enough to handle this type of dog. United Schutzhund Clubs of America - Club List
See if any of the trainers at these clubs can evaluate your dog to determine if a more experienced trainer and or police force could use this dog. Is the dogs intact and what is his pedigree? Do you have any videos of the dog "acting" aggressively? We have a woman at our club that 2 years ago I would have sworn she would not be able to handle her dog let alone put a schutzhund title on him. In May, she put an IPO1 on him and did a tremendous job. The dog had shown aggression to her prior to her schutzhund taining and in the beginning continued to challenge her. She now has total control over him, so a lot of times it can be corrected with the right trainer and commitment from he owner. I know as soon as our trainer took the leash the dog knew immediately that he couldn't act that way around him. It is a different story though since you have children. I would never want a dog around children that I thought in any way could cause harm, so understand completely your decision to find a different home. Cheryl

Cheryl


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the help

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Renofan2 said:


> Where are you located? Have him evaluated by an experienced gsd trainer. I know my trainer (Schutzhund) also has contacts with police departments and Prison's that can train dogs like this. May be an option for you.
> 
> Cheryl


 Yes, that's what I would do. I know of a dog that has bitten his owner's child. Long story short, the dog is now a successful and valued PD narcotic K9. His handler said that he thought his previous K9 was good until he started working with this dog. So I would definitely explore options before doing something irreversible.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

return him to the breeder . do not let someone else have this dog. that isnt fair to the possible new owner. no rescue will take an aggressive dog- there are too many good solid dogs in rescue so why waste time on a aggressive dog? if the breeder has complaints on siblings then its genetic- you cant fix genetic... either return the dog to the breeder or euthanize the dog.


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

Did you get ur dog from Royalair out of Iowa? That's where my pup's sire is from. Who were the parents? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the others, If you find a home, you could also be held liable as to what happens in that 'new' home

I would return him to the breeder, they may be able to work with him/rework him as I would hope they are knowledgeable enough to figure out if he is rehome-able or not.

It may not be the choice you would make, but for safety's sake I would take the breeder up on their offer.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

shugarhey said:


> Did you get ur dog from Royalair out of Iowa? That's where my pup's sire is from. Who were the parents?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes. If your pups sire is a Royalair dog and not an outcross you are ok. Plus your dog looks fairly young.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I agree with the others, If you find a home, you could also be held liable as to what happens in that 'new' home
> 
> I would return him to the breeder, they may be able to work with him/rework him as I would hope they are knowledgeable enough to figure out if he is rehome-able or not.
> 
> It may not be the choice you would make, but for safety's sake I would take the breeder up on their offer.


I agree that's what I'm leaning towards.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Jd414 said:


> They have offered to take him back but have stated if they deem him dangerous they will put him down.


Which is the responsible thing to do, IMO.

The breeder probably has the wherewithal to rehabilitate this dog or get him into an experienced home that will. They will have contacts and resources that you don't. They will probably try harder than anyone to get the dog into a safe and responsible situation, so the dog's best chances lie with the breeder. 

If the dog truly is dangerous and can't be placed in a safe situation, only then will the breeder consider euthanasia. This is assuming the breeder is ethical, and has the dog's best interests in mind.


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

Jd414 said:


> Yes. If your pups sire is a Royalair dog and not an outcross you are ok. Plus your dog looks fairly young.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Yeah he is 12 weeks. His sire came directly from there. Sorry you're having problems with yours... I couldn't imagine having to make that decision 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

